
Ask HN: Good things about systemd. How has it helped you? - alexandrerond
Systemd has a terrible reputation. But it cannot be all bad, right? So I was wondering, how as it helped you? Where has it brought an improvement for you?<p>I start: service files are usually simpler, shorter, clearer than init.d&#x2F; scripts when you just want to lunch a program. Automatic restarts on failures, are very nice.
======
cperciva
_So I was wondering, how as it helped you?_

Maybe not the answer you're looking for, but... it has brought a lot of new
users to FreeBSD.

~~~
alexandrerond
:) Not what I was expecting but a good side of systemd nevertheless

------
JdeBP
> _simpler, shorter, clearer than init.d / scripts_ [...] _Automatic restarts
> on failures_

For those of us who've had both of these things since around the turn of the
century, this improvement was not brought by systemd; so it hasn't helped in
this particular regard at all. (-:

------
sunseb
I moved to Gentoo (OpenRC), then to FreeBSD. :-/

